# DIY coffee can hydro



## Grower13 (Feb 25, 2012)

I was building a couple more hydro pots for my house plants. My wife suggested I share my homemade hydro DWC coffee cans with you all. I've used them for a few of my house plants I keep at work. 






They come in different size containers




use what ever size basket you have. Trace a line around the small end of your basket onto lid




use a sharp knife to start hole in lid




I cut the rest out with my heavy shears.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 25, 2012)

I cut slits in the lid to make the basket fit snug.







You can change containers very easily.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 25, 2012)

I paint the containers black




Drill a hole with knife point to get air hose in. I suggest you wrap the hose with electrical tape where it goes into container.




Run air hose down to bottom and put on an air stone




Get a dual port air pump and you can run 4 to 6 pots.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 25, 2012)

The plants I use these with love it. It is a good way to learn to use hydroponics IMO. I hope this is helpful and gives you ideas about how to build your own hydro system.

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

looks good not much water room tho


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

Sweet idea! 

Id stay away from electrical tapes and glues as they tend to degrade and mess with the reservoir. I would make the hole a little smaller and pull the hose in tighter.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

Interestin

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2012)

Gonna need more room and water for nice root system on a big plant. Thats perfect for clonning though,or maybe some Lowryders..


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I was thinking stealth and micro....... maybe for those with height and space issues ........ the biggest container will hold almost a gallon of water and still keep the basket out of the water....... and your right weedhopper about the cloning....... I'll be building a bubble cloner out of one next...... 2 or 3 clones per coffee can. 

I use these coffee cans for lots of things..... keep supplies in..... use them to set plants on to get closer to the lights...... the lids of the Maxwell house ones make good drain pans for 4inch square pots. 

I'm not sure if you can flower with these...... but I just might find out in a couple months...... when I get the meds I need for the year...... I'll be doing some experimenting early this summer....... I got a bunch of kitty litter plastic pales to do something with to:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 27, 2012)

Those little hydro containers will rock some nice micro plants. The micro-hydro that I did for 4U2Smoke's "micro contest" did great. I ended up getting 1 dry oz off that little plant the grew right at 20" tall. The key is to keep the solution fresh and the bubbles going.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've got a bubble cloner built out of one....... I used the sticky above and applied its plan to a coffee can...... I used a piece of old garden hose to make the tubes for the cuttings to sit in....... I'll post a few pics this evening after work. I'll be using it for some clones soon.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2012)

If you use hydrotron, you do not need a piece of hose for the cutting to sit it.  Just stick it into the hydrotron.  The problem with using a piece of hose to put the cutting in is that it is difficult (impossible) to remove without damaging the roots (and it is simply not necessary).


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 28, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you use hydrotron, you do not need a piece of hose for the cutting to sit it. Just stick it into the hydrotron. The problem with using a piece of hose to put the cutting in is that it is difficult (impossible) to remove without damaging the roots (and it is simply not necessary).


 
10-4 THG....... I wondered about that....... the one thing I'm best at in my growing is cloning...... I've cloned with perlite, vermiculite, rapid rooters, jiffy pucks, seed starter and plain ol water...... but never a bubble cloner...... yet.:icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2012)

When I uesd a Bubbler clonner I set my clone in a small piece of hose that I had precut down one side to make it easy to remove the plant from the hose.Then they went straight into a neopreme insert that set in the baskets that you normally put hydroton and it set in my 5 gallon DWC bucket lid..hxxp://www.bing.com/shopping/search?q=neopreme+inserts&qpvt=neopreme+inserts&FORM=HURE#x0y0


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 28, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> When I uesd a Bubbler clonner I set my clone in a small piece of hose that I had precut down one side to make it easy to remove the plant from the hose.Then they went straight into a neopreme insert that set in the baskets that you normally put hydroton and it set in my 5 gallon DWC bucket lid..hxxp://www.bing.com/shopping/search?q=neopreme+inserts&qpvt=neopreme+inserts&FORM=HURE#x0y0


 

I think those would be the best to use....... I've got an old pair of neopreme waders in a closet...... :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2012)

Neoprene waders are not nearly thick enough to make inserts--you need neoprene 1/2" thick or so.  You can buy neoprene inserts fairly inexpensively, however, there is absolutely no reason to put them in anything but the hydrotron.  I like not having to disturb the roots much at all once they start growing.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok THG you convinced me........ like this?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

:watchplant::48::48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 29, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Ok THG you convinced me........ like this?
> 
> View attachment 185950
> 
> ...



Yup, just like that.  See....they stand up just fine, no reason to put anything around the stem that might damage the stem or roots when trying to remove it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 29, 2012)

seems to me roots will be smothering the hydrotron---so what do you all do with the growing medium after harvest---cleaned and reused---or discarded


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 11, 2012)

12 days later....... just like magic.... more plants....... and look ma.... no dirt. 














Thanks THG....... it works well...... and can be built for under 10 bucks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2012)

Cool--congratulations!  Learning to clone is huge--you can keep favorite phenos going, you don't have to buy seeds, and you have females!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats glad it works for you.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 16, 2012)

Seventeen days later...... 5 days in half strength nutes(GH)........ growth is unbelievable over an inch a day....... been every easy so far........ will be changing out water for 2nd time tomorrow and put them in the larger coffee cans with 3/4 strength nutes.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 18, 2012)

I moved the plant to the larger coffee pots...... I'm going to keep them there until they're ready to flower.... I also took a couple more clones..... I'm working on my timing now.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Last update to thread....... 23 days from cutting....... 16 inches tall...... stalk as big around as my finger.......:holysheep:    I could put them into flower now. I'm going to top them and give them another week then I'll flip them and the tops will be the next two clones. I used tap water ph'd to 5.3 and GH nutes. This is my first attempt at hydro pot. I'm very happy with my results. Very very easy...... give it a try.:icon_smile: 

BTW  it blows away my dirt growing for size and speed.


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Mar 29, 2012)

lookin good, might have to try this


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2012)

:ciao:*Grower13* this is brilliant. I will use this DIY to root clones. Thanks alot!


----------

